# late pics



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

mosquito,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Better Late Than Never


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice picks.I did't make it out this winter.The pond was froze only for about 3 weeks.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It was a long winter, and I'm glad its over, but I didn't get enough ice fishing in to scratch my itch for it. 

Nice pictures, Fishingful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Looking at those pictures I can feel the chill. Nice fish too.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice Pictures !!!...Love the Crappie pic 
Fish On !!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Great pidctures ! I love ice fishing foir Walleyes.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just think- 6 or 7 months and we'll be back out on the ice!!!! 
Nice pics for sure. I know I enjoyed being out this year, good ice and a nice season. Lets hope next year is as good or even better. I have my calander reserved for an outing on Erie next season. Just have to give it a try.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice pics thanks 4 sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

sure miss that weather, man, i hate this heat.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

rapman said:


> sure miss that weather, man, i hate this heat.


Me too. I can warm up but i can't cool off enuff to stay comfortable in this heat. Hurry up ice.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I gotta BIG chubby looking at those fish on the ice, can't wait till the ice comes.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

NICE!!!!

Almost time to start dancin'!!! Let's get through Hawgfest and some steelie fishing first though...

I will predict SNOW on Halloween though!!!!


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Just think, soon I can complain about the cold!


----------

